# Starting Rapid Fat Loss as Cat1 w/ refeed concerns.



## vietgoboi (Jun 4, 2010)

Started my PSMF on 6/3 and before going further. (My activities 2 full body, 3 fasted LISS cardio) CAT 1, male, 15% ish

*Lyle recommend 11-12 days of RFL w/ follow-up of 2-3 days of refeed.
*
I am currently conflicted with 5 hr refeed, is this just for Cat 2 individuals?

Can I adjust my Cat 1 RFL to 6 day of RFL w/ 5 hr refeed? If there no benefit here, I won't go through with it. 

Any example set-up I can follow by? Thank you.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 4, 2010)

From my limited understanding as a cat 1 on a 2 week RFL we get no refeed or cheat meal.

Hopefully Built will chime in, as I am starting one next month, with the exact same BF% and exact same question, only my RFL will be 3 weeks.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jun 5, 2010)

What do these abbreviations mean? In my opinion a refeed meal is a must for any fat loss program. Your hormones are being supressed with the calorie restriction and it's counter productive to ignore that and let it go by not refeeding.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 5, 2010)

RFL = Rapid Fat Loss

Its a protocol by Lyle McDonald that is a short term crash diet based on the PSMF (Protein Sparing Modifed Fast).  

The diet is separated by different categories of dieters, based on their bodyfat percentages and activity levels.  

As a Cat1 dieter, you arent advised to take the diet any longer than 2-3 weeks, and I do not THINK you get a refeed.  Not sure though, I will pull it back out.


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

vietgoboi, as a category I dieter, you go straight through to the end, then do your refeed all at once for two days before taking a full diet break. 

WeightGainNet, go to lyle's site bodyrecomposition and check out "rapid fat loss".


----------

